# realistic weights of SRAM cranks



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

There seems to be big differences in the reported weights of SRAM cranks and was wondering if anyone has accurate info. Not a weight weenie, but would like some accurate #s to compare. SRAMs website has the following (with BB):

force 790
red 760
rival 830

They also have a new non-series crank, the s900 that appears to be part of their SRM design, but is now availabe as a stand-alone crank. The new quarq powermeter will be designed for it. Anyone happen to have any info on it. It's listed as 830grams.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

My Rival with both arms and all bolts 170mm 53-39 is 710.5g
SRAM GXP BB is 118.9 with all cups and everything.

Which is spot on.


----------



## ckopik (Sep 15, 2007)

Sram Rival:
Left arm (172.5mm) = 207g
Right arm (172.5, 50/36) = 492g

Total = 818g (with BB)


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

SRAM Force:
Crankset(172.5): 684g
GPX BB shell: 117g


----------

